# awesome handguns



## glockinmypants321 (Sep 7, 2007)

what is the coolest looking handgun? i am just curious because i am thinking about buying a glock because of reliability and stuff. the only bad part about the glock is it looks horrible all square and stuff. i like the desert eagle but thats to powerful and expensive. any other cool guns like the ruger p90 or the hkusp?


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Seriously?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Once you own and shoot the glock you will not say it's ugly. Once you understand the glock, that's when you will see it's beauty.


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

IMO, H&K P-7M13 "coolest" handgun around.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Quiet said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> IMO, H&K P-7M13 "coolest" handgun around.


+1.....or the P7PSP or P7M8.

The Walther P5 might be a possibility. The Walther P-38/P-1 also, and you can find surplus P-1s for under $300.

If you want something new and cheaper than a P7M8, then look at the Walther P99.

PhilR.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Buying something based on how it looks isn't the right way to do it.

That said, the best looking pistol on the market, IMO, is the Beretta 92FS.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

This is like asking which looks better: A Blond, Brunette, or Red Head? Find you a good, accurate, dependable gun that you like, that you can shoot well, and it will become beautiful.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I love my G23 but my dream gun is this. 








Goods looks and function with the addition of concealability. Oh to touch it's smooth surface gliding my fingers over its... oh, sorry. I shouldn't write down all my thoughts should I.:smt082


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

P97 said:


> This is like asking which looks better: A Blond, Brunette, or Red Head? Find you a good, accurate, dependable gun that you like, that you can shoot well, and it will become beautiful.


 Plus 1 ..........


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I think this GLOCK is Sexy.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

the coolest looking pistols are always the fancy 1911s, imho. :watching:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

In my opinion, the coolest looking gun is mine. 

Whichever gun that might be at the time ...


WM


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally, my taste runs to this kind of thing.



















Or even this in rimfire -










As always, YMMV

:smt1099:smt033


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

glockinmypants321 said:


> what is the coolest looking handgun? i am just curious because i am thinking about buying a glock because of reliability and stuff. the only bad part about the glock is it looks horrible all square and stuff. i like the desert eagle but thats to powerful and expensive. any other cool guns like the ruger p90 or the hkusp?


Take a look at my avatar if you want to see my idea of a "cool" handgun... my PLR-16. The only problem has been trying to find a holster that works for concealed carry! :smt022 :mrgreen:


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

How 'bout a "Combination AK-57 Uzi Rader Lazer Triple Barreled Double Scoped Heat Seakin' Shotgun?" I hear there's another Tirty Point Buck around these parts.

Is that a 9" 1911? WTF? That's pretty sweet!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

*IMO it's an all steel auto...not plastic.*

My 952-2 is a cool looking auto. I've heard of guys buying a firearm because it looked mean, cool, awesome, whatever, but that could be a waste of money in the long run, i.e., traded away. Anyway, here's my 952:


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

My .40 cal. "Baby" Desert Eagle is the cleanest coolest looking one I've seen. Accurate and reliable too:
http://www.magnumresearch.com/Baby_Eagle.asp
(they are cheaper than the factory price shown by about $100...got mine new for about $450)

The full Eagle is ugly and a monster.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I really like the look of my Beretta PX4 Storm:


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

I think my 1st gun is great looking too...since you bring up Berettas:
http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/cougar8000.tpl

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/steoger8k_121106/

(and the $329 price is hard to beat for this quality(essentially Beretta)


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

Define "cool"?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

daddySEAL said:


> Define "cool"?


*How's this?*

cool - Collaborative International Dictionary of English v.0.48 :

Cool \Cool\, a. [Compar. Cooler; superl. Coolest.] [AS.
c[=o]l; akin to D. koel, G. k["u]hl, OHG. chouli, Dan.
k["o]lig, Sw. kylig, also to AS. calan to be cold, Icel.
kala. See Cold, and cf. Chill.]
1. Moderately cold; between warm and cold; lacking in warmth;
producing or promoting coolness.
[1913 Webster]

Fanned with cool winds. --Milton.
[1913 Webster]

2. Not ardent, warm, fond, or passionate; not hasty;
deliberate; exercising self-control; self-possessed;
dispassionate; indifferent; as, a cool lover; a cool
debater.
[1913 Webster]

For a patriot, too cool. --Goldsmith.
[1913 Webster]

3. Not retaining heat; light; as, a cool dress.
[1913 Webster]

4. Manifesting coldness or dislike; chilling; apathetic; as,
a cool manner.
[1913 Webster]

5. Quietly impudent; negligent of propriety in matters of
minor importance, either ignorantly or willfully;
presuming and selfish; audacious; as, cool behavior.
[1913 Webster]

Its cool stare of familiarity was intolerable.
--Hawthorne.
[1913 Webster]

6. Applied facetiously, in a vague sense, to a sum of money,
commonly as if to give emphasis to the largeness of the
amount.
[1913 Webster]

He had lost a cool hundred. --Fielding.
[1913 Webster]

Leaving a cool thousand to Mr. Matthew Pocket.
--Dickens.

Syn: Calm; dispassionate; self-possessed; composed;
repulsive; frigid; alienated; impudent.
[1913 Webster]

Cool \Cool\, n.
A moderate state of cold; coolness; -- said of the
temperature of the air between hot and cold; as, the cool of
the day; the cool of the morning or evening.
[1913 Webster]

Cool \Cool\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. Cooled; p. pr. & vb. n.
Cooling.]
1. To make cool or cold; to reduce the temperature of; as,
ice cools water.
[1913 Webster]

Send Lazarus, that he may dip the tip of his finger
in water, and cool my tongue. --Luke xvi.
24.
[1913 Webster]

2. To moderate the heat or excitement of; to allay, as
passion of any kind; to calm; to moderate.
[1913 Webster]

We have reason to cool our raging motions, our
carnal stings, our unbitted lusts. --Shak.
[1913 Webster]

To cool the heels, to dance attendance; to wait, as for
admission to a patron's house. [Colloq.] --Dryden.
[1913 Webster]

Cool \Cool\, v. i.
1. To become less hot; to lose heat.
[1913 Webster]

I saw a smith stand with his hammer, thus,
the whilst his iron did on the anvil cool. --Shak.
[1913 Webster]

2. To lose the heat of excitement or passion; to become more
moderate.
[1913 Webster]

I will not give myself liberty to think, lest I
should cool. --Congreve.
[1913 Webster]

cool - WordNet (r) 2.1 (2005) :

cool
adj 1: neither warm nor very cold; giving relief from heat; "a
cool autumn day"; "a cool room"; "cool summer dresses";
"cool drinks"; "a cool breeze" [ant: warm]
2: marked by calm self-control (especially in trying
circumstances); unemotional; "play it cool"; "keep cool";
"stayed coolheaded in the crisis"; "the most nerveless winner
in the history of the tournament" [syn: cool, coolheaded,
nerveless]
3: (color) inducing the impression of coolness; used especially
of greens and blues and violets; "cool greens and blues and
violets" [ant: warm]
4: psychologically cool and unenthusiastic; unfriendly or
unresponsive or showing dislike; "relations were cool and
polite"; "a cool reception"; "cool to the idea of higher
taxes" [ant: warm]
5: (used of a number or sum) without exaggeration or
qualification; "a cool million bucks"
6: fashionable and attractive at the time; often skilled or
socially adept; "he's a cool dude"; "that's cool"; "Mary's
dress is really cool"; "it's not cool to arrive at a party
too early"
n 1: the quality of being at a refreshingly low temperature;
"the cool of early morning"
2: great coolness and composure under strain; "keep your cool"
[syn: aplomb, assuredness, cool, poise, sang-froid]
v 1: make cool or cooler; "Chill the food" [syn: cool,
chill, cool down] [ant: heat, heat up]
2: loose heat; "The air cooled considerably after the
thunderstorm" [syn: cool, chill, cool down] [ant:
heat, heat up, hot up]
3: lose intensity; "His enthusiasm cooled considerably" [syn:
cool, cool off, cool down]


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Tony!!!

Get away from the dictionaries. :buttkick:

When you go to the library, just stick to computer and checking in on the forums.


((Whew))


WM


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Interesting evolution of a word, it went from frigid to fashionable and attractive. Anyway my vote goes to a flattop Blackhawk converted to 44 Spl.

While we're on the subject how cool are you?

http://www.elks590.org/main/cooltest.htm


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

glockinmypants321 said:


> what is the coolest looking handgun? i am just curious because i am thinking about buying a glock because of reliability and stuff. the only bad part about the glock is it looks horrible all square and stuff. i like the desert eagle but thats to powerful and expensive. any other cool guns like the ruger p90 or the hkusp?


Are you looking fro a handgun that shots or one you can enter in a beauty pageant?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Tony!!!
> 
> Get away from the dictionaries. :buttkick:
> 
> ...


I longer require the services of the library. I'm online at home. Yippie!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Cool handguns? I like mine best when it's warmed up; 20 rounds or so usually does the job...

I do like the looks of the Walther P5c though, even chilled.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

MLB said:


> I do like the looks of the Walther P5c though, even chilled.


Actually, I think that's shaken, not stirred.


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, tnoisaw.....

I know what the definition of the word is.

But it's subjective, meaning certain things and attributes to certain people.

I meant what does it "mean" to glockinmypants321, Please !


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

I like big bore revolvers. (.45-70 & .500 S&W Magnum). In that category the Magnum Research BFR's rank up there in "Cool Factor". Bill T.


----------



## rb67 (Apr 1, 2007)

^Those are for concealed right ?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

That 500 is close, but I'm holding out for the BFR chambered in Sidewinder...


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

MLB said:


> That 500 is close, but I'm holding out for the BFR chambered in Sidewinder...


?????? What is "Sidewinder? Bill T.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If you're buying a gun soley for good looks, it the Colt 1860 Army Model cap-and-ball, hands down.

If "cool" will do it for you, probably the Webley .455 Auto.

Bob Wright


----------

